# Ford LGT-145 Hydrualic Deck Lift / Power Steering Conversion NEED HELP



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a ford LGT-145, it has a loader, backhoe and no mower deck. It still has the cylinder for the mower deck lift, i have unhooked the hoses off of the deck cylinder and i have modified another cylinder for power steering. I am using the same valve and knob as the deck lift until i get a steering valve.
The problem is, it only steers one way, it doesn't matter if i move the valve forward or backwards.
I am starting to wonder if this has a one way valve? 
Do these mowers have down presser? 
I have other valves i can put on if i need too.
If anyone has any info it would be great, i need to use this tractor Saturday to move some gravel for a friend, so i would like to get this fixed as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ford/Jacobsen*

The LGT 145,and 165 don't have downward pressure cylinders. All it does,is lift,and in the down position,it bleeds pressure off to lower the attachment. 
If you connect a single-lever,double acting valve to the steering arm,it can be made to work.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey BTS.I hooked this same thing up and found out the hard way that the valve won't suit for this.My frend planned on using a steering valve off a lift truck anyway so once I had that in place all was good.I might add that even though it didn't matter much his did turn faster one way than the other.(because of the single rod cyl we used)Sure beats "armstrong" steering though.


----------

